# CC Three Strike Rule for No Shows



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Whilst talking to a senior staff member the other day he told me about the CC 3 strike rule.

Basically if a member has three no shows in a year (after booking in advance), then the CC can temp cease their membership.

When asked how many times this occured he said three people have been written to last year but no further action taken.

They do not consider no shows to be a major issue - try telling that to someone who cannot get in but the site is not ful!!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

hmm

so out of all the CC members, only 3 "serial on-showers" were deemed serious enough to actually communicate with, AND they didn't do anything about it. Some deterrent!

you can just see the letter

Dear Member

It appears that you booked sites for the weekends of xx xxxxx 2008, xx xxxxx 2008, and xxx xxxxx 2008, and didn't show up. Our wardens were waiting patiently for you, and had to turn away several other members who tried to get into the sites which were all fully booked. 
We can ban you for this, but have decided that as you are a regular user of our sites, having booked 23 weekends in the last year (and cancelled 18 of them within 3 days of the intended stay) we will overlook it for now. Don't do it again or we'll be forced to write you another letter.


your humble servant


AR Sowel

Club sites department"


8O


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

AR Sowel 

Brilliant, not heard that one before. Nearly wet myself!


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Reminds me of the book "Nail in the Banister"

By R Stornoway.

Don't care if it is off topic this thread will not solve anything anyway.
It has been done to death on here but not enough of us have resigned or written in to make any difference against the hordes who don't give a damn and pre book 'just in case'.

TAKE BLOODY DEPOSITS it improves cash flow and penalises 'no shows'.
It's all to simple for the 'Blimps' in CC.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

non refundable deposit of full price .

That would deter non showeers

Dave p


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

I fully support the idea that pre-booking should be accompanied by an appreciable deposit.

We never book, being firm beleivers in the principle of if it's nice we'll stay for a while, otherwise we'll move on. We have been told a few times at CC sites that they are fully booked at the weekend, but then told we could call back just before the site closes for the night as there are always a number of no-shows.

I certainly hope that no members of MHF carry on this very unfriendly action.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Their definition of a no show is one of the problems

If you ring up a couple of days before hand (maybe 3) they don't count it at all. 

Hence there is no problem with no shows.


----------

